# Tree Guards



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2017)

Like most of my projects, simple but effective.

We have a habitual offender in our house who keeps tearing branches off our trees. This was the solution.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

Cool i especially like the Pictures of the repeat offender. Those steel tree guards ought to pevent future future attacks. Kind of like the steel posts in front of the liquor store. Nice project!


----------



## EricB (Apr 16, 2017)

He shows no remorse for his crimes! Haha nice work.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 17, 2017)

Correct. No remorse. I like the pic of you dog with you. He looks very happy.

We love our pets don't we?


----------

